# Gingerbread Custom Rom issues



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so i am having an issue and so far it has appeared with two custom roms.

I am on the TBH rooted moto gingerbread .596
I have tried to install liberty v0.8 and apex 2.0 rc2 and both have no 3g data connection. everything else seems to work fine. i would be ok with this but there are several times when i need to be on 3g, or for example at work we have facebook blocked so i dont get updates and so forth so i need the 3g connection.

Anyone have any insight into why this does not work?


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try disabling your wifi radio.

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

i am sry for the confusion after double checking i am not on 596, the instructions i followed said that is what it would put me on but it did not. so i am working on this i will update if i still have the same issues which i am sure i wont


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what i would do if i were u. is sbf back to .340 u can find the .sbf on my stickied thread. and then find the 2 part zip from droid life to update u to rooted .596 and then flash one of those


----------

